# Beauty on a Budget - Great Site!



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi FF's 

Something I thought I would share with you all...... Seeeing as Clinique and Benefit are far from my budget at the moment 

My friend introduced me to this site today, I can't believe how cheap it is and it has free delivery at the moment! Most single products are just £1.50 each - Bargain!

http://eyeslipsface.co.uk/category~catID~2.htm

Enjoy x

/links


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi hun!

Have you had your items yet? Are they any good? I'm thinking of ordering some nail varnish and bits  

Bekie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

My friends has received a load and they're great for the price - although she said the liquid eyeliner has a strange smell to it but goes on lovely, her lipglosses were all gorgeous colours (I'm waiting till payday to order mine )


----------

